# Do you watch porn?



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

If so, how often?

Personally, I've never struggled with addiction, but I have noticed I became less excited by simply being around women, and kind of lost the motivation to go out and get real sex.

I've not watched porn in 3 weeks now, and I actually went without masturbating for 20 days.

I found that I became far more excited around real women, and not just "hot" women either.

Average looking girls turn me on also now.

I'm enjoying my life without porn, so I'm not longer going to watch it. 

I managed to fap yesterday and orgasm down to pure sensation of my hand, and I've not been able to do that since I was 15.


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

My porn watching became an addiction. I used to think it was a harmless addiction though, I mean, it's just videos, right? But then I started having nagging thoughts. Me getting off to these women being degraded. Sure, maybe a few did enjoy it. But overall, it's like I was taking pleasure in seeing someone at rock bottom. I knew it became a bigger problem when the videos started getting a bit extreme. 

It's been two weeks and I've stopped both porn and masturbation. My mind has been a little more focused, especially at work when I need that focus the most!


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

I took some Adderall and some Epimedium extract once. Couldn't stop masturbating for like 3 days solid. I was totally focussed and had bags of energy though.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

No, actually. I've watched it maybe 10 times in my entire life and never found it appealing. I'd say the last time I watched it was 3 or 4 years ago and only for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Who needs porn when we have that Sexual Confessions thread? Admittedly, I'm a bit too busy laughing to try to get anything else out of it.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes I do enjoy porn in moderation but I am not dependent on that to get off or addicted. I can easily go for very long stretches but it honestly is just a practicality thing for me, my imagination and fantasy is alot more built up stuff. My reasoning for not liking to use my fantasy as much as porn, because I always end up thinking of someone I know personally and then if I create a fantasy around that in my imagination its usually a let down if it takes place IRL. (I wanna live in the moment not crete a hokey pokey fantasy-but yes I am very capable of doing that-its a let down to do that tho-rather be awesomely surprised then majorly disappointed. 

So I prefer to keep my masturbation to random strangers plus its just an effiency thing I do not like to build up a great intimate orgasm thru masturbation I prefer to just rub a quick teaser out, and save a mind blowing orgasm for the real thing so masturbation for me is a substitute and porn is just a quick voyer thing as far as sight and noise. In other words its a cheesy substitute to rub a quickie out. Not something I blow a good load on. Big difference between releasing some tension vs blowing a good load. Yeah so its not that I am not creative with my imagination (I am) I just think that is set up for disappointment and like to just blow a quick one by a quick rub to some moans and humps walla no wasted good load (just do clitoral orgasm save the big stuff for sex), but released some tension. 

Honestly from where I sit I do not know how people spend crazy amounts of time building up fantasy so much that the fantasy come true can never live up to whats in the head, nor do I understand how people build up too much storage or release on masturbation (for me its a substitute).


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

now and then i get into porn. Ironically I feel more guilty about fantasizing about people I know than watching porn actors. However, I start to have a hard time orgasm when I worry about whether or not the actors feel ok, if they are using condoms, are safe, happy, etc. I just worry about how they are feeling so I don't watch porn frequently anymore. I exercise, fast, do hypnotherapy or visualize flowers or the ocean when I masturbate. Occasionally I will see a pretty girl and think about her while doing it---but I try not to do this as it's a bit selfish ((


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

No Its a rip off in my opinion. Just like strippers.


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> visualize flowers or the ocean when I masturbate.


That's the sort of stuff I think of when I'm trying to delay busting a nut.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

*Closes tabs out*

Uhm no?


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm somewhere between occasionally and frequently. There are times where I'll watch porn a few times a week, others where I'll go months without.




I don't understand the shame some people have about it. It's not something I'd be talking about with family, for example, but I'm not ashamed of watching porn. I've spent some time in the "pornfree" and "nofap" subreddits, and I think a lot of people end up addicted BECAUSE of the shame they feel. If porn and sex were things everyone treated normally, the addicts would be far better off. They might still get hooked, but there'd be a whole lot less self-hate. They'd also be a lot less preachy and way less prone to claiming watching porn is the same as hurting women.


----------



## Maedalaane (Jan 20, 2015)

Now, that's a tricky question for someone like me, whom's highest fancies may not even be considered "porn" at all. However, if a blanket were to be applied and we'll just refer to any visual stimulant that expedites the process of masturbation? Every day. Sometimes two. It's definitely not an addiction though. Almost every night I consciously ask myself, "Do I wanna? Could get 30 more minutes of sleep instead. Am I too tired for a bit of pleasure? Proooobably not." And yeah, if I'm exceptionally tired, then forget about it. 


I've researched the No Fap/No Porn movement and I'm torn. As my viewing of porn and masturbation is decidedly not an addiction, the addiction like associations and the removal of those obviously don't apply to me. "Numbed Pleasure Response healing", not applicable. I've masturbated almost every day since I was 13 and I still have a habit of finishing quicker than I mean to. "Increased Self-control", nope. Never feel the need to or an inappropriate want to. "More hard drive space", streamed videos. 

However, more time is tangible. Could be an extra hour a day to do something! Maybe go for a run or something. That would be nice. 

There's also the whole bit with more assertion around the opposite gender (or gender of attraction) and some ideal of "saving all that sexual energy for a future partner", but I am technically demisexual and a functional asexual (ain't found no one near me that I'd wish to claim as a partner) and I am very content with that. Maybe I am that way because of all my masturbation negating the desire of a partner, but I just don't want a sexual partner in any way and I'm not looking for casual sex. I'll consider it only after I've found someone that genuinely fits the bill for what I want and I too fit that someone's bill. When I think "relationship", I don't think sex. That's why I'm not going to save my sexual energy for a relationship. I may end up being a 40 year old virgin because of it. Fine by me.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Frequently. It really depends on what stage of my cycle I'm on...the closer to ovulation I am, the more frequently I view porn. Most of the porn out there is just down right horrible though, even the "Female Friendly" stuff just sucks. I'm not in a relationship nor do I do casual hook-ups so porn helps me scratch the hormonal itch...and get a few ideas on what or what not to do. Afterwards, I can just roll over and fall asleep without the pillow talk, calling a taxi, or worrying about the dreaded "breakfast" scenario. :laughing: I think more clearly after I have "vented" and oddly enough I get more views from the fellas the day afterward. It doesn't detract from men being appealing to me, if anything I become more hyper-aware of the biochemistry of some of the men around me. Increase in confidence + cycle stage perhaps? I still become stimulated, but it is not as if the slightest little breeze up my skirt will make me wet if that makes any sense.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Not that I believe in horoscope, but I once saw a thing that said Leos are the most likely sign to be addicted to porn.

Being that I am a Leo I can confirm that this is in fact......

*leaves for 3-5 minutes* 

I'm sorry what was I saying?


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Porn addiction has really really screwed me over. It's gotten to the point where it's way more pleasurable than the real thing. I'm currently attempting the 90 day NoFap challenge and don't plan on ever turning back.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Everyday


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

A few times per month, for inspiration. My imagination can handle my day to day needs. :]


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes. It is an interesting part of society that has never existed before. Think about it. At my fingertips, I can see endless amount of women getting fucked in any way. Is sex really supposed to be like that? In the old days, you didn't see sex unless you were in the room or something, then it graduated to rare magazines and video. Now it is everywhere. I know a woman with like a 14 year old son, she can't keep him from porn. 

Any porn I watch is "mainstream". Which I am assuming is a small percentage of the actual porn out there. I don't even want to know what most of the stuff looks like. Overall, I don't think it is good for society. It is part of the convenience and fakeness of our culture. I can see girls get naked online for free, it is much harder irl. It is the culture of the internet in general. It gives you a false sense of self. Like you are on a forum like this, or Facebook, and all your friends kiss your ass and say how insightful you are, and then you get in the real world and nope. No you're not.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

What I find most interesting about porn is the ratings of the videos. I try to figure out why the videos get high or low ratings. I guess my mind naturally gravitates to understanding what people like. Which is why I think porn sucks too, since my mind is geared toward what OTHERS want, porn basically is for the viewer.. Something I don't think about. I only watch porn when I'm bored and when I do I spend way too much time finding something I would like because I'm looking for genuine interaction and feelings, not performances. 

Congratulations on stopping - you feel better by not trying to feel better so often. The more you try the less you feel.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't understand why people enjoy watching two other partners have sex, there should be no jealousy in that person at all, but there is. It seems like "I wish that was me" or you imagine yourself having sex, why do you need the video then? It's unhealthy as well according to the uberfeministas


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Rightfully so.

Without dedicated support of the porn industry we'd not have online gems such as this these days.

Pornhub Comments On Stock Photos

We're contributors to culture.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Erbse said:


> Rightfully so.
> 
> Without dedicated support of the porn industry we'd not have online gems such as this these days.
> 
> ...











My favorite one


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

To say you've never watched porn? Hm, right.

I watch it from time to time, but not everyday. I can see how that'd be damaging; especially the professional porn. I don't like that stuff.


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> especially the professional porn. I don't like that stuff.


They're too glossy and I don't get why they make them feature length. Nobody can wank for that long.


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Yes. It is an interesting part of society that has never existed before.


Porn is nothing new, it's just the medium used to access it that has changed. Our ancient ancestors were drawings vulvas and other pornographic images on their walls. It isn't clear whether they were masturbating to these images or not though.

Context and dating of Aurignacian vulvar representations from Abri Castanet, France

Some interesting images on the wiki page

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_erotic_depictions

And these aboriginal depictions from 28,000 years ago










Pretty cool huh


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Erbse said:


> Rightfully so.
> 
> Without dedicated support of the porn industry we'd not have online gems such as this these days.
> 
> ...


Wow I scrolled through so many before I found one with a woman. Obviously it was a post about a song name for a wedding. Because stereotypes. Obviously the black guy has to have the comment about the shoes. The Asians have to have the comments with misspelled words and incomplete sentences. A few funny ones but ultimately it's 80% racist and sexist.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

muslamicinfidel said:


> And these aboriginal depictions from 28,000 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

NT the DC said:


>


There's anal and oral in the same scene. I think they call that ATM these days


----------



## Mozzie (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, I watch porn, but I actually prefer reading erotica. I'm in a LTR and like to imagine me and my partner instead of seeing people I don't know on screen.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Voted and checked the results...yet the replies confuse me. 8 people said no. 

For me: No, I haven't. Never had the interest, really, beyond wondering what all the fuss is about. And even then...nope, can't be bothered.




Metasentient said:


> Who needs porn when we have that Sexual Confessions thread? Admittedly, I'm a bit too busy laughing to try to get anything else out of it.


Also this. :laughing:


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I watch porn. My husband watches porn. We watch porn independently. We watch porn together. We watch porn a few times a month.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah I watch it, but it's literally just to cum whenever I get the urge to do so. Most of the time I just blow a load in less than five seconds and go to sleep whenever I get that urge.


----------



## Creebus (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, I do. I don't really get any of the negative effects of watching porn. I still find many, many women attractive, I still am capable of loving someone in a non-sexual way. The porn actors obviously enjoy it, I enjoy it, it takes a lot of the stress away in a way that is only really rivaled by drugs (Which I also do but that's another topic). I also tend to get less random boners and a lot less boners for just looking at a very attractive female. The only thing I can say is bad about masturbating frequently is that my tolerance level is pretty skewed, but if I really wanted to fix that I would just take a break for a week or two and come back with my tolerance mostly back to the way it was before.

I think I understand why some people wouldn't want to watch porn, but I honestly think it's harmless fun that relieves stress, unless you have a very addictive personality and end up can't going a couple hours without wacking it, in which case I agree that you shouldn't masturbate (obviously)


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

I watch it a few times a month, and now that's probably going to be less since I live in a dorm with a prude room mate. One session takes less than 10 minutes. I haven't thought much about it other than my strange affinity towards girlxgirl despite being straight. Or maybe I'm a little bi, but I don't know because I haven't had sexual feelings for a girl outside of porn.

Really, I'm more likely to get addicted to actual sex than porn. I remember when I had a boyfriend I couldn't get off on my own anymore; I could only get off to actual sex.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

I do. Probably more often than I should. 
Sorry, but there's nothing better than having a good orgasm on the morning.

I'm going to try to stop though, because it's affecting my ability to orgasm when my boyfriend stimulates me. Now I can only do it when I'm doing it myself. Porn isn't the best thing for your brain, ladies and gents.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

I do. Probably more often than I should. 
Sorry, but there's nothing better than having a good orgasm in the morning.

I'm going to try to stop though, because it's affecting my ability to orgasm when my boyfriend stimulates me. Now I can only do it when I'm doing it myself. Porn isn't the best thing for your brain, ladies and gents.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

It goes in waves for me. Right now I'm in a no-porn period.

But even during the times when I do watch it's usually because I'm looking for something that caught my interest. Some pornstar did something, or there's some new sex-thing that's talked about. Research basically.

Very rarely is it for academic purposes so to speak.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Amelia said:


> I do. Probably more often than I should.
> Sorry, but there's nothing better than having a good orgasm on the morning.
> 
> I'm going to try to stop though, because it's affecting my ability to orgasm when my boyfriend stimulates me. Now I can only do it when I'm doing it myself. Porn isn't the best thing for your brain, ladies and gents.


Maybe he's just not that good. Sexual chemistry is a thing


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, I watch it probably every few weeks. I don't limit myself or anything. I find it to be a bit of a lucky dip, it can turn me on or completely off.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Creebus said:


> Yeah, I do. I don't really get any of the negative effects of watching porn. I still find many, many women attractive, I still am capable of loving someone in a non-sexual way. The porn actors obviously enjoy it, I enjoy it, it takes a lot of the stress away in a way that is only really rivaled by drugs (Which I also do but that's another topic). I also tend to get less random boners and a lot less boners for just looking at a very attractive female. The only thing I can say is bad about masturbating frequently is that my tolerance level is pretty skewed, but if I really wanted to fix that I would just take a break for a week or two and come back with my tolerance mostly back to the way it was before.
> 
> I think I understand why some people wouldn't want to watch porn, but I honestly think it's harmless fun that relieves stress, unless you have a very addictive personality and end up can't going a couple hours without wacking it, in which case I agree that you shouldn't masturbate (obviously)


What about the people who are basically having sex with people they don't want to because they are in dire straits? That environment cannot be psychologically healthy. It doesn't matter if it is legal, there are desperate people and the scum that exploit them. It will always attract that element. Even like more mainstream casting videos -- do you think the women would be fucking these guys if it wasn't for the money? Would you like to have sex with dirtbags you aren't attracted to?

I will stick with the woman example. I have said before that many of these women have never consented to be in those videos, in the Kantian sense. In that they didn't use reason, and were not truly free. They were slaves to their environment. Jenna Jameson for example. She was raped when younger, was blamed for it. There is a larger story, but my point is that the world picked her up and moved her there. Through pain, fear, etc. The world is a machine that moved her there. Mechanical parts moving other mechanical parts.


----------



## SirRadioactiveFrog (Sep 8, 2015)

"No - I used to, but stopped."

I used to watch it a few times during a year, but then I got myself a boyfriend, and had no need to watch it again.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes, but rarely. Statistically, probably once every three months. It's not worth it, considering how much time I have to spend trying to find material even mildly pleasing. I rather spend my time doing something more productive.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I watch the _amateur_ uploads (via) _personal_ accounts uploaded from someone(s) bedroom with laundry all around _or_ basement with a shakey iPhone™ cam / recorded on by a personal cam / 1 member of the couples holding it up while they get _nasty_ & at different angles but you need to ''squint'' because the vid quality is rather _shitty_ and you hear the dog barking in the corner.

That's the *nasty* - _real stuff_ - the _gushy stuff_ - the no _mercy _stuff. 

Nothing ''*fantasy*'' on this SHIP - as much as anti-porn loon(s) + insecure ''addiction'' raiding specimen(s) want to 'throw' around - no one watches HD™ 'faux' porn. 

___________

Com.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

I've watched it a handful of times, but not anytime in the last couple of years. It doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

It feels... like something is missing. Like im watching desperate people. Its uncomfortable. I've stopped due to personal reasons. I appreciate their hard work though.
I do not feel the need to watch porn, I have imagination when needed, and there are more enjoyable and less carnal stuff I could survive with.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

No, I'm not interested. I prefer my own fantasies than somebody else's.

I was initially introduced to porn at 15 by a group of boys my age who were rather rude, and my dislike for them became a dislike for porn. I used to watch striptease videos, or racy music videos, nowadays not even that.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

sometimes


----------



## Aely1986 (Feb 22, 2016)

No I don't.


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

I have, but I dont really like to, feels cheap and kinda distorts my view of women and I dont want it to, nothing wrong with finding a woman attractive of course, but it goes beyond that line of reasoning for me. I have always been driven by wanting to sleep with someone im in love with anyway, porn is just a bunch of fakery and because I know that I dont get anything from it, my pleasure comes from giving another woman pleasure knowing that it was because of me or that when a woman orgasms, it was genuine and she was "in the moment" and that she "genuinely wants sex with me". 

In the past when I first started it was animated porn and hentai ect in my early teens, eventually I grew out of that and it didn't and still doesn't do "anything" for me. 

Never ever liked "professional" porn, just far too exaggerated and set up, takes away the thrill of actual real sex, so for me it was always amateur stuff and real sex I would like, but even so I dont like to now, I dont want to get in the habit of expecting a woman's body to "look like this" and start comparing that to a GF I would have, though it wouldn't bother me if I was in love with her, I experienced first hand, my GF turned me on far more than any model or video even though she didn't really have any what people would call "stunning features", but because of how I felt for her it was everything for me and I would like to keep that frame of mind for myself rather than watching stuff. Most of the time after you have "finished watching", it always ends up as a "meh" or "that was disappointing" feeling, because it wasn't personal or special for me, if I have to satisfy my needs, my own mind is enough, and I dont get any of the "expectations" or searching for something by watching some video to then be disappointed by it after. 

In the end the main point is I want something personal and authentic when it comes my sexual needs. 


(A side note, I have never understood people "needing" porn to get off, im a guy and I can get off quite easy just through physical stimulation, I dont need "material" at all, I can just enjoy whats going on by myself or if I have a GF who is not with me at that present time, I think of her, I would never ever watch porn all the more so whenever I have a GF, because I would find it insulting to her, feels like im saying; "thinking of her isn't good enough for me and I need porn", it wouldn't feel right for me at all, for me it would feel as bad as cheating on her by looking at other women, even just for self stimulation purposes in that moment. Besides a lot of GFs seem to be willing to send "private pics" to their partners anyway, so if you do want material when you are in a relationship, go for that xD One of the best compliments you could give her in a relationship that you want to see her that way, not in a "she is my sex object" way and making her no more special than a girl in a porno, but in a way where its signifying monogamy between you two.)


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> I watch the _amateur_ uploads (via) _personal_ accounts uploaded from someone(s) bedroom with laundry all around _or_ basement with a shakey iPhone™ cam / recorded on by a personal cam / 1 member of the couples holding it up while they get _nasty_ & at different angles but you need to ''squint'' because the vid quality is rather _shitty_ and you hear the dog barking in the corner.
> 
> That's the *nasty* - _real stuff_ - the _gushy stuff_ - the no _mercy _stuff.
> 
> ...


This is me. I only watch this kind of porn. Real couples. The best porn.


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't understand how porn can warp your view of women. I would think you'd have more appreciation for a woman and her body. No matter how much porn I watch, I've never had a warped perspective of them. I never developed ED from it either. I don't get how you can be desensitized for the *real* thing. Women smell good, they have soft skin, and their vagina is better than my hand. I don't how porn is doing this to some men.


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

TheProtagonist said:


> I don't understand how porn can warp your view of women. I would think you'd have more appreciation for a woman and her body. No matter how much porn I watch, I've never had a warped perspective of them. I never developed ED from it either. I don't get how you can be desensitized for the *real* thing. Women smell good, they have soft skin, and their vagina is better than my hand. I don't how porn is doing this to some men.


Basically, what its like is, you start to look at women and start thinking about sex with her and thats it rather than "I wonder what she is like as a person", it eventually creeps up on you and you dont notice till you take a step back and realise every time I look at a woman I just wonder what having sex is like with her, and only looking at the physical body as well as expecting all the sexual practices I have seen as a "standard" rather than saying "thats just for the camera, she might not like to do that" and if the girl doesn't like a certain activity you get disappointed because its what you have come to expect as a standard part of sex, im not that type of guy, but the eventual effect of watching porn "for me" did that to me a little, or say.."began to", so I realised that and stopped watching. 

Also for me personally I only want to see a woman naked if we are both in a relationship as I see it as a very intimate and private thing, watching porn also desensitises me to the female body so its no longer as thrilling to see, without porn I appreciate the woman's body more when I get to see it as opposed to "being used to it."

As for porn lowering my preference for real sex, never had that problem and I too dont understand it lol, my only guess is that the real life sex for some men being not as good as porn is perhaps dependant on the woman they are with, going back to a point I made, perhaps the sex they are having is not as raunchy or doesnt have the sexual activities they like that they see in porn and dont get IRL with the women they have, thats my only guess, either that or their sexual fetish is voyeurism and only voyeurism.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

I have never watched porn. The brain is the most attractive part of the body, porn simply lacks that connection. Watching other people bang each other is a turn off. I have a husband and a good imagination, it would be like cheating to me.


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

EccentricM said:


> Basically, what its like is, you start to look at women and start thinking about sex with her and thats it rather than "I wonder what she is like as a person", it eventually creeps up on you and you dont notice till you take a step back and realise every time I look at a woman I just wonder what having sex is like with her, and only looking at the physical body as well as expecting all the sexual practices I have seen as a "standard" rather than saying "thats just for the camera, she might not like to do that" and if the girl doesn't like a certain activity you get disappointed because its what you have come to expect as a standard part of sex, im not that type of guy, but the eventual effect of watching porn "for me" did that to me a little, or say.."began to", so I realised that and stopped watching.


That's interesting. But that's never been the case for me. Porn has never warped my opinion on how I look at women. I always think about sex, it's what I do as a man. But I have the minor thought and then shove it in the back of head somewhere and then see who she is as a person. I always knew women had different physical aspects that made them special. There's no standard as you said. 



> Also for me personally I only want to see a woman naked if we are both in a relationship as I see it as a very intimate and private thing, watching porn also desensitises me to the female body so its no longer as thrilling to see, without porn I appreciate the woman's body more when I get to see it as opposed to "being used to it."


Wow. This is truly a perspective I cannot grasp, but it's still interesting lol. 



> As for porn lowering my preference for real sex, never had that problem and I too dont understand it lol, my only guess is that the real life sex for some men being not as good as porn is perhaps dependant on the woman they are with, going back to a point I made, perhaps the sex they are having is not as raunchy or doesnt have the sexual activities they like that they see in porn and dont get IRL with the women they have, thats my only guess, either that or their sexual fetish is voyeurism and only voyeurism.


Ok, so you're with me on this one lol. I think it's a instant gratification thing. Not wanting to wait or maybe shame? Women would be down for a lot of things if you guys build that trust and comfort and same with women for men. If they want to do those things since they like it so much, they should find woman who would be willing to do it *for them*. They are out there, because you see it on your screen.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Ehh lately I'm just thinking about someone instead of watching porn. I have to admit their habits are affecting mine in this way though.

Usually I watch it many times a week. Recently when I try to watch it it's like "eh...boring" but when I'm thinking about him it gets me super excited.

For all the imaginative people, what if what you're imagining is happening in some other dimension and for the people inhabiting that dimension their normal existence includes random ghost-like figures totally getting it on in the university/office/park/car/swimming pool you're fantasizing about?


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

AllMyFriendsAreDead said:


> The brain is the most attractive part of the body














I've met people who felt that porn was basically cheating. The problem with the ones I met is that they tended to be massive flirts. This has warped my opinion of people who make that claim. Not saying you're like that, just using you as a jumping off point for my actual point:


People keep saying porn warps their viewpoints, but I've found that people themselves do a better job of warping my view of society than anything I could ever watch.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

Cheveyo said:


> I've met people who felt that porn was basically cheating. The problem with the ones I met is that they tended to be massive flirts. This has warped my opinion of people who make that claim. Not saying you're like that, just using you as a jumping off point for my actual point:
> 
> People keep saying porn warps their viewpoints, but I've found that people themselves do a better job of warping my view of society than anything I could ever watch.


Neeeeerrrd! :happy:
Since morals are subjective I tend to keep them to myself. (I don't see the point in arguing them.) 
My opinions on porn are both selfish and bias to my beliefs. 

Selfish because my husband is my only sexual partner. This provides me with no baggage, nothing to compare him to. 

If I am missing out on something I will never know, and I like it this way. 

My husband and I made a mutual agreement upon marriage to not partake in pornography. 

There are very few people I know that share my same viewpoint. 

I am definitely playful but my intentions are never to flirt. I don't think I have ever been called a flirt. 

My husband has used porn and he says sex and intimacy is better without it.... I just have to take his word for it. haha


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

TheProtagonist said:


> I don't understand how porn can warp your view of women. I would think you'd have more appreciation for a woman and her body. No matter how much porn I watch, I've never had a warped perspective of them. I never developed ED from it either. I don't get how you can be desensitized for the *real* thing. Women smell good, they have soft skin, and their vagina is better than my hand. I don't how porn is doing this to some men.


Haha. Weakling(s).


----------



## dyslexxie (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't really see how people could view porn as cheating. If that's where we draw the line then is ANY nudity in media considered cheating? Seems a little extreme to me, but that's none of my business.
Porn's awesome and I don't think I could ever give that up for any guy (or girl). Sorry not sorry, but people still need their 'alone time' even in relationships, and policing that seems a little extreme to me. That being said, as a woman, I definitely feel it has been a largely positive factor in my life as I've learned a lot from it and I definitely think I'm much better...at things...than I would be without it.


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> Haha. Weakling(s).


You cold lol. I saw you liked amateur. Have you watch Herge Art? It's slow and not amateur, but you can learn a lot from how they touch each other.


----------

